# Shark Fishing Trailer Build (Mid-Life Crisis)



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

I finally sold my Harley! I gave most of the money to the wife to pay bills. The remainder is going to my new shark fishing trailer. I have big plans for this trailer. The pictures below are from today. Most of the metal work has been completed. This is a standard 12' landscape trailer (78" wide). I put the upper deck and the fold down table on last week. The upper deck railings and the table fold up so it will fit in my garage. As I get further along I will post more pictures.










Table









Upper deck









I cut the drop down ramp in half so the left side could be used as a permanent support for the upper deck









The ladder to the upper deck









I enclosed the cage with plywood and it will be waterproofed. This is where my all of my tackle will go and be locked up.









This is where the lighting controls, battery bank, solar panel controls, marine radio, etc. etc etc. will go.









Gate down









Gate up and everything folded up ready to go in the garage









All folded up









Let me know what you think. Also, if you have any suggestions on the build.

I'm pretty sure that this is not a midlife crisis and it's just the fever that all land based shark fisherman get. My friends and family are sure it's a midlife crisis though.

If you're on Facebook, "Like" our team page. Just Bitten Shark Fishing Team. https://www.facebook.com/JustBittenSharkFishingTeam


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Sounds like you sold the midlife crisis and this one doesn't have boobs so you are good. Looks cool and well done. Congrats.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

*suggestion*

Install Grill, stereo and flat screen:an2:


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice. Make room for a kayak and rod holders!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Sweet !


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks like a great start to an awesome setup, good luck hope to see the finished product.


----------



## Ragoo (Jun 17, 2012)

all i could think when i saw this was "sweet tailgate rig"


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That thing is AWESOME!!!


----------



## POCplugger (Jul 6, 2011)

shoot you oughtta put a full sheet of 5/8" up on that top deck and make it a full deck up top instead of half, and then screen in the bottom half of it for all them summer nights camped out with millions of mosquitos . Then that way youll have shaded oasis in the heat of the day and some cover from rain and what not. plus you put you a cot down on the bottom so you don't have to camp it in the sand. just my 2 cents...great lookin project! its got lots a potential!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

finsandfeathers2011 said:


> shoot you oughtta put a full sheet of 5/8" up on that top deck and make it a full deck up top instead of half, and then screen in the bottom half of it for all them summer nights camped out with millions of mosquitos . Then that way youll have shaded oasis in the heat of the day and some cover from rain and what not. plus you put you a cot down on the bottom so you don't have to camp it in the sand. just my 2 cents...great lookin project! its got lots a potential!


Ding ding!! This could make this the most comfortable shark rig ever!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks good so far.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

when I built my yak trailer it just kept getting bigger and better.
I did add a arm made with 1 inch galv pipe--and hung one of those 5 gallon showers that heat with the sun, sounds silly-but that little bit of water sure feels good to get the salt off. I had a cleaning table too that worked well to cut bait or lean fish.


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

Now that the weather is getting better, I found time to work on the trailer this weekend. Today, I built two speaker boxes and the control panel. It was a little harder than I thought. The switch panel is stainless steel and I used about 60 Dremel cutting wheels cutting out the switch placements and the USB/Cigarette lighter thingies. It took about six hours to build this panel and I am still not done with it yet. Keep in mind these are compartmental and will not be installed as shown. Hopefully tomorrow I can install these on the trailer.

Here is the 2 speaker boxes and the control panel together (the stereo doesnâ€™t have the final trim on it).










Wide shot of the control panel and the rod holders I installed on the upper deck. I also sanded and painted all the new metal.










Close up of the super cool switches. I thought they were funny










Picture from behind the control panel. I am not looking forward to the wiring.










I am still open to suggestions, opinions and whatever.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Would a travel Trailer canopy work on your rig,or would it look to jerry-rigged?As precious as shade is,maybe one on both sides!If only I could live down there,I'd start my 3rd mid-life crisis.Beautiful work Mr.Walt.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Great project so far, build looks really good!! Definitely gave me some ideas for a trailer build. Looks like fun.


----------



## Jeff Atchley (Oct 21, 2013)

Sweet trailer!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

For some reason, just looking at that thang makes me thirsty for beer.

You are going to have a lot of good times with that rig.


----------



## Texasreelaffair (Jul 1, 2005)

P M Sent


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

Those switches are awesome! Great looking rig!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Looks reel well thought out and functional..You gona call sharks or scare them off with all that Stereo..Whats your plan to keep it from rusting away in that Salt Air and Spray


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

peckerwood said:


> Would a travel Trailer canopy work on your rig,or would it look to jerry-rigged?As precious as shade is,maybe one on both sides!If only I could live down there,I'd start my 3rd mid-life crisis.Beautiful work Mr.Walt.


Thank you sir! I am trying to keep this trailer as light as possible. It is all ready going to be tough pulling it on the beach. I will have eyelets installed on the back side of the trailer (the camping side) to secure a tarp to. Jerry rigging is what this trailer is all about :spineyes:


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

cva34 said:


> Looks reel well thought out and functional..You gona call sharks or scare them off with all that Stereo..Whats your plan to keep it from rusting away in that Salt Air and Spray


Lots of paint and maintenance. hwell:


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Wtg man shark fishing is way safer than riding a harley in a city full of illegal immigrants with no drivers license or a **** clue how to drive! Bad arse rig for sure

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice job.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Good looking rig!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Man that looks good bro


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks good so far. The only thing I would add is a lockable storage compartment for all your surf rods and a swing-out charcoal grill. You can live off cold sandwiches, but hot food sure is good when you stay on the beach all weekend.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Here is a suggestion for you... http://the-spray-box.myshopify.com/...he-week/products/the-spray-box-portable-model


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

I got to take advantage of the 80 degree weather on Saturday. I was able to sand the upper deck and treat the wood. I mounted the control panel, battery bank, speakers, A/C battery charger and the main power disconnect.

Picture of the upper deck with the rod holders installed










Treated wood on the upper deck










Treated wood on the bottom of the upper deck










Upper deck










Installed speakers and control panel










Battery bank, A/C battery charger, and main power disconnect


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Lookin' good!


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Looks nice but I was thinking it needed LED lighting. Will sand fall between the cracks in the boards on the upper platform? It's a good idea to spray corrosion X on all of the electrical connections when done. Just some ideas keep us updated.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

One I had...stolen a few years back. The folding light tower was cool. Like the rails on your roof. Looks really good.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

TOM WEBER said:


> One I had...stolen a few years back. The folding light tower was cool. Like the rails on your roof. Looks really good.


Cool concept.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Have you given any thought to adding a rear access hatch to your tackle storage? I'm thinking about that trailer tongue being in your way when you go to access your tackle in the dark. 

Just a thought. Much easier to get to it from the inside while sitting in your comfy chair drinking your cold ones.


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

Today I installed the solar panels and accessories. I installed the stereo FM antenna. I powered the auxiliary chargers/USB ports and stereo. I installed the â€œTrunk Monkeyâ€ lights (lower cabin/electrical compartment) and the â€œGator Lightsâ€ (under railing). I used the LED lighting strips that can be purchased at any auto parts store. I wanted the lights hidden and these seemed to be the best choice. I also put some stickers on and installed eyelets on the camping (non fishing) side of the trailer to tie down a tarp.

Next weekend I plan on finishing the lights. I will install the lower deck lights, upper deck platform light sand fishing rod lights. There is still a lot of work to do before the Meet N Greet.

Solar panel position for afternoon










Solar panel position for morning



















Solar panel controller










I finally found a place for all those Sharkathon stickers










Electrical compartment lights










Railing lights


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I've been working on mine for some time now too although I was concerned about too much weight and pulling thru softer sand. I really like how the trailer is turning out. I recently purchased 5 2013 Jeep Wrangler stock rims when a buddy upgraded his wheels. Ended up having to buy the 5 on 5 hub and a spacer kit due to difference in offset, then dropped the axle under the spring. I think it definitely improved the overall look and ride of the trailer. 16 vs 15 and 225 Goodyear Wrangler ATs vs Carlisle. If you'd like to see it, I actually have 2 extra rims and new tires that I could let go. I think you'd like it and it'd match your Jeep to boot.PM me if interested.


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

Finished the control cabinet and completed all the LED lighting. Iâ€™m officially broke! I still want to get a few LED driving lights and put them on the upper deck rails to shine out toward the water. Mostly just minor accessories are left, this thing should be done in the next two weeks! It was a fun winter project to keep my mind occupied while not fishing.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Looking good,it's almost time to go try that bad boy out.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Great looking rig!! Have enjoyed your build.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Man o man that thing is freakin sweet. Gonna be lots of great trips dragging that along.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I can see a magazine article someone should be writing.


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

To me it would seem like a good idea to add those 35$ trailer jacks to the corners to keep the pressure off the tires, level out the trailer, and to stop the trailer from tilting. We have them on our high rack truck for hunting and it makes it way more sturdy!


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

TexasGrandSlam said:


> To me it would seem like a good idea to add those 35$ trailer jacks to the corners to keep the pressure off the tires, level out the trailer, and to stop the trailer from tilting. We have them on our high rack truck for hunting and it makes it way more sturdy!


I have jacks at each corner of mine, they made a world of difference as far as the sturdiness goes...another good idea is to lift it...or u can flip the axel to the underside of the leaf springs and it will raise it...nice rig!!!...the only downside to a trailer is that it can limit ur fishing area, pulling through the sand is tough depending on where u fish....but looks great and best of luck


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

May look a little tackie but the clearance is alot better


----------

